# Fremont's new resevoir



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

The new Fremont reservoir is 150 acres.....Anyone know when they will stock this bad boy...?How long will it take once stocked to have any luck?


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

i ready dont know but since they had problems with it, the bottom. they put in a liner. my guess they would wait to see if it going to hold water. i would think next year they will stock it. then 3 to 4 years it will be ready to keep any fish. thats my guess.


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

i really hope division of wildlife does a good job stocking this res. not like was done at beaver creek or racoon creek or bellvue res 5 all 3 are a wasted oppurtunity ,stocking with a few fish and hope they take is no plan.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Toledo 11 news had a short story about the res on the other night. I only saw the last bit. Search their news dept and you'll see it.


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

with the new res ,and the planned removal of ballville dam you will have great fishing of walleye and bass all the way to tiffin and more spawning grounds means more fish ,more money for local buisness,if the state play's an active part in plan


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

ya I hope they stock it good...I know theyre talking right now about whether to have gas motors allowed on it....A lot of people are opposed to it.


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

hey up to 10hp doesnt hurt look at kildeer or resthaven ,bucyrus, all the water gets treated before you drink ,same as coming out of river they are using now,and no farm run off.


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

That's exactly what I said...We'll see...I guess the decision is supposed to be made in early July.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't have any problems catching quality fish at beaver or **** creek res tide. Think the stocking program is fine the thing that hurts those reservoirs is the crappie that have been bucket stocked or pumped in from water source. Not saying that you can't big ones of those either because I have but they have a tendancy to overpopulate and stunt too easy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Supposably there's supposed to be a decent amount of perch in the clyde res...any truth to this?


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

fremont res needs a quality stock when they do it ,this is a golden oppertunity for the state to do something right ,and learn from past mistake's,fish should be for everyone ,from the young kids fishing for gills to the seasoned guys looking for perch,waleye,bass ,the mixs should be able to reproduce on there own and grow to good size.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The new Attica Res. is much smaller..... it had decent sized bluegill and bass within 3-4 years. I hear a lot of talk about people 'bucket stocking' like thistudesforu mentioned and really think that throws things out of wack. If the DNR actually stocks Green Sunfish - that i would not understand. They are annoying little sh!ts that will strike lures twice their size but don't get large enough to do much with, other than bait for cats.



zztide said:


> i really hope division of wildlife does a good job stocking this res. not like was done at beaver creek or racoon creek or bellvue res 5 all 3 are a wasted oppurtunity ,stocking with a few fish and hope they take is no plan.


zztide - beaver, **** & #5 are my main targets. Throw in Willard, New Washington & Attica and i do pretty good putting plenty of fish on my table and CPR some BIG bass. Lots of quality fish all within 20 mins. of home! I think all the feature-less upground reservoirs take a little more learning to figure out than natural lakes and they are affected MAJORLY by wind. Have seen nice perch in #5....... but that is one species i have never been able to dial in even after fishing it for over 20 years!


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

you say u do good in clyde?? and Beavercreek? for what? soo if I go to clyde or bevercreek...will I be wasting my time trying to catch saugeye or perch?


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

beaver and res 5 are places of 10,000 cast's for little return ,in all the time i have been fishing at both one word comes to mind ,SUCK ,and doesnt matter what time of year ,both are built like a soup bowl with no reef's and really very little weed grouth ,as for waleye,and perch have never seen one caught at either place at any time ,and with erie just as near why waste time on un productive water ,as for bass and crappie head to resthaven pond 8 .


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

ZZ ---- Tuesday morning 5:40 am to 8:45 am --- Thirteen Chanel Cats, two LM Bass, a half dozen hand size Bluegills and two Walleyes. Caught from the shoreline in one of them soup bowls you are talking' about.
I'll do it again tomorrow morning maybe if; the wind is out of the correct direction and at the correct speed. I have the precise live bait and the right equipment to present that bait properly.
As for me, hell, I kind of like them old soup bowls, I do.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Time of day and the wind rules the party when you are elevated up 20-30 feet above the corn fields. :C

I actually call #5 The Big Fish Bowl. I have caught 4 different FishOhio species out of there now. :B



Blue Pike said:


> ...if; the wind is out of the correct direction and at the correct speed. I have the precise live bait and the right equipment to present that bait properly.
> As for me, hell, I kind of like them old soup bowls, I do.


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't fished Beavercreek or the other one in clyde enought....Thinking about checking out resthaven pond 8.....any good...can you take a small boat in there...I have a 14foot deep v...9.9 horse.....Will it be worth my time? I was at Forstoria res 5 and 6 a few days ago......seem decent from people I talk to.some like it better than Findlay.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

thistubesforu said:


> Don't have any problems catching quality fish at beaver or **** creek res tide. Think the stocking program is fine the thing that hurts those reservoirs is the crappie that have been bucket stocked or pumped in from water source. Not saying that you can't big ones of those either because I have but they have a tendancy to overpopulate and stunt too easy.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've fished for crappie once from the bank and caught about 100 crappies. Everyone looked the same. It was so hot and heavy that I literally caught one every cast on a jig. This was two or three years ago.

All were probably 7-8 inchers. None were keeper size. That tells me that there is a serious issue with the crappie population there. It would be nice if you could go and get slabs there.


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

resthaven pond 8 has a ramp and hp limit up to ten i think ,its worth the trip plenty of quallity fish ,there is a bass limit size ,fish the west end plenty of stumps and trees in water ,other ponds not bad but no ramps


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice perch in both just not really numbers of the at least from my experience anyway. I used to live closer to **** and fished there alot and caught some real nice crappie there and saugeyes real nice cats too. Now I live closer to beaver and the last few years I've fished it quite a bit have caught nice eyes and real nice largemouth. Got a 6 lb largey last year and multiple other 19" plus fish. Crappie are very numerous at beav but smallish in my opinion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot....I'm going to try all here eventually and I'll definanlty post back on here and let you guys know how I did....


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

zztide said:


> hey up to 10hp doesnt hurt look at kildeer or resthaven ,bucyrus, all the water gets treated before you drink ,same as coming out of river they are using now,and no farm run off.


If you think the reservoirs are immune to farm runoff, you are wrong. Where do you think the water comes from anyway ? It is pumped into them from the nearest river. I have seen major algae problems in upground reservoirs.


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

After they stock the fremont res....how long will it take to catch decent fish?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

depends on the species but i would say 5-10 years before it would be really good.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Back 30-40 years ago, when people in the Div. had some common sense, they kept the fishing closed at reservoirs for 3 years after initial stockings,to allow fish to get established. Nowadays, they figure if it sells one more fishing license, that is all that matters. 
Another management flaw is not stocking any minnows first. They are stocking fish, with noting to eat, but each other.
"Management", has been conceded to "money". That is really all that matters these days.


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

i agree fishmounter getting a feed stock is the most inportant on a new res. and closing for 3 years again good idea , as for state and money look at your fishing license how cheap can you get ,just print it on a printer ,no card ,no ID ,and dont get it wet ,sportsman are taxed to use the outdoors and the state just pours the money into genneral fund ,


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

every state went to the paper. Both my michigan and indiana licences are both paper now. Indiana has been that way for years


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

yea , i know but walk into any casino in the country and they give you a plastic card with more info on it ,and will even give you 2 or 3 copies of it.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

you cant even compare that. Casinos make thousands of dollars each year. The state is operating with a deficient amount of money and is trying to find ways to limit costs.


----------



## zztide (Jul 23, 2012)

you got that wrong casino's make thousands every day and the state waste millions every day, apples and pineapples more gullible buckeye's


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

your complaining about something that would cost you $1.00 to fix. Just laminate the thing and its fine. Every state around this area does the same thing. I am not going to get into politics but its not worth complaining over a $1


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

License sales doesn't go into the general fund. That money is what keeps them going. The neat thing about a paper license is that you can make your own copy.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Let's try and keep this thread about Fremont Res =) LoL.....I do agree with the fact about creating Prey before Predators....they definitely need to make a sustaining eco system that can make it.....theres so much opportunity here its sickening.....I havent went up to look at it yet but itd be awesome if it were opened up from the river and they would let a spring open for the walleye run to allow the Eye's to make their way into the Res....assuming the Dam was down by then.....get a good population of walleye in there early...they definitely cant let crappie get out of hand though like already stated.....its literally ruining beaver creek....you can catch a TON of crappie in there....all 5-8" tops. It is disgusting. Years ago beaver and **** were awesome fisheries....especially before they killed off all the smallmouth in ****.....now like stated it is a place of 10,000 casts.....you CAN have good days in there though sometimes. But they are definitely on the decline. Cant wait for 5 years to go by and see what the discussion is on what we think of the Fremont Res now!


----------

